# Danio Fry - i think



## k1dk01 (Feb 23, 2010)

hi there

slightly confused about this one, from what i can find on the net here & here , danio fry would hatch in about 3 days , if this is right can this really be what i have got, heck if it cant then what can it be - told i was confused lol

i am in the process of restarting my tank setup from scratch so last monday [01 mar] i took
5 x clown loaches
7 x assorted danios
1 x lemon tetra
back to my LFS for credit, leaving only my tiger pleco swimming around in an empty 40g tank

i left everything up and running so the filter media didnt die and hopefully i wouldnt have to cycle a tank again if i could just empty all the water into buckets and then back in again once rebuilt

so here i am 10 days down the line just waiting for everytihng to arrive substrate, decor, etc and i turn on the light for my pleco and i notice these miniscule things just kinda hovering in my tank and darting forward about an inch at a time, then stopping and floating backwards and then repeating the process again

are these [appx 4-6mm] things fry ? or are they now fish ? did i miss them this last week when they were born as fry ? must have meant the danios bred the morning i caught them and this time theyve survived because theres been nothing in there to eat them 

whan do fry cease being fry and become fish ? - could they really have hatched 7 days ago and survived without me feeding them ? perhaps there was enough gunk in the bottom of my tanks

from what ive read here and what ive got all i can do is grind up some flake food, i hope that will make them big n strong quick enough as i wanted to stat the rebuild next week

regards,

k1dk01.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 8, 2010)

how long are you planning to have just the pleco alone in the 40? if it is for more than a day you will need to be careful when you decide to add more fish. having removed all those fish, you removed most of the ammonia source that your bio filter was surviving on. you did not lose the cycle, but you cannot just add all those fish back at once. most of the bacteria in your filter will die unless you replace the ammonia that the fish you removed were producing. this can be done though, if you havent let the tank sit for too long with just the one fish. i have heard that you can simply feed the filter with flake food....i have no idea how much or how often, though. 

i think you could tell for sure if they are danio fry....little pinheads with tails. the way you describe their movement made me think of a worm for some reason.

you can feed them verrry finely flaked flake food. you can also buy liquid fry food, or hikari makes a product called first bites. another thing you can do is simply drop a piece of lettuce into the water, sink it if you can. that isnt for the fry...it is to get a little colony of teeny little growing, not sure if it is daphnia or what, but it works and the fry will have them as a food source as well.


here is a shot i had of some danio fry, maybe a day before swimming (and becoming a snack)...they are resting on the gravel


----------

